# What's on your needles(or hooks)?



## AmburBambur (Aug 20, 2016)

What is KP knitting or crocheting today? Pictures if you can!!


----------



## AmburBambur (Aug 20, 2016)

I am finishing a felted project bag today (hopefully). Have not yet decided what the next project will be.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just finishing the fingers of a second glove.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

AmburBambur said:


> What is KP knitting or crocheting today? Pictures if you can!!


A linen lace top


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Last of three candy corn hats, Cancun sweater, Top down Lion brand pattern for cardigan for myself.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Sewing the "twiddles" on a twiddle muff. Next will probably be another muff or hat and mittens for charity. I haven't decided if/what I will be doing for Christmas. I only have three that I knit for, so not too time consuming.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Socks for ME in Seattle Seahawks colors (It's a highly unusual scenario that I am knitting for myself!)


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

AmburBambur said:


> What is KP knitting or crocheting today? Pictures if you can!!


I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!

I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A shawl for dil. Then baby clothes for a newborn gs due in oct and a baby blanket for my niece, due in nov.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

My addiction - another Miss Grace shawl. Now what am I going to do with them all.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

Just finished weaving in the ends on 2 blanket gifts. And started a grey sweater with handspun yarn for myself.


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Two cowls, a hooded baby sweater for grandnephew, an afghan for oldest grandson, a cotton shrug, and a cotton/cashmere lace shawl...and those are the most recently begun. I hate to think of those projects still in limbo


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!
> 
> I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


Could you tell me where you got your pattern, please?


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Sock from leftover yarn. I think these are my favorite socks I've knit.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!
> 
> I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


WOWEE ZOWEEE those are terrific!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

desireeross said:


> I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!
> 
> I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


Love the bags. I've been trying to keep my projects in something to help keep them together and out of harms way.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

maspd said:


> My addiction - another Miss Grace shawl. Now what am I going to do with them all.


I looked up this shawl on Ravelry...WOW! What a great way to wake up, with coffee and a new must-do project (just what I need...).


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

A spiral garter st scarf, using up stash oddments. It's one where you knit a few rows, then kfb in every st along the row, rep to size wanted. I started with 115 and am already up to 920 sts !! Can't imagine how many I will end up with and how long it will take to cast off...... ????????
I've also got 2 small baby blankets on the go, but I'm trying to get this scarf done by Tuesday for a birthday gift. ????


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't have a picture, but I'm now working on chemo caps for young children/babies. Learning to work with dpns using baby yarn has been an education. Much more difficult than with worsted and larger needles. I will get the hang of it but right now it's not feeling comfortable.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

I started on the Katherine Hat yesterday. Just got through the 4 rows of pattern so should be easy sailing to finish it now. That twisted rib of 3 inches was mind consuming but I think I got it lol. No picture yet.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Waiting for 24 and 32" addi turbo #4 to do bottom ribbing on DH top down pullover. Frogged beginning of Jaywalker sock (too fiddly for my mood) in tan colors and began more vibrant pair. Deciding what to do after the ribbing.


----------



## grammyx10 (Aug 4, 2016)

A market bag, hats for newborns, blanket to cover incubator, and a cowl. More market bags to follow for Christmas.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Stash buster blanket for my grandson


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Baby Afghan is there anything else to knit? This number 4 out of 12. I do believe that at least 2 of these babies are not going to get an afghan as 4 of them are due in October. 4 in one month is to much for me to get done.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> Sock from leftover yarn. I think these are my favorite socks I've knit.


 Love your socks!


----------



## Auntsarah (Mar 14, 2016)

Mspad will you please share pictures of your miss grace shawls. I love them. I didn't think I could do it until I watched the VeryPink video so I bought the yarn but I haven't started yet. Any tips?


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Just started a 1898 hat .


----------



## Auntsarah (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm making my second purl soho speckled scarf. Easy pattern but can get a little boring. I do like the result.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i am still on 2 afghans,3scarfs,2 C mittens, a doz. dishcloths..and numerous holiday pins...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Lizmossstitch said:


> Just started a 1898 hat .


that is one project that is on the top of my bucket list...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sitting here wishing I could knit. Broke my left arm and it's in a cast. I have a sweater for my DIL that I want to have done for her for Christmas. Isn't looking very promising right now. I can do my quilting but it's slow going and my wrist aches quickly. Boo hoo!!


----------



## AmburBambur (Aug 20, 2016)

These are so cool! I need to learn how to sew. You did a great job.


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Knitted socks for a Christmas gift. Then on to more socks which once I figured them out I love knitting socks. Oh and some boot cuffs and fingerless mitts will be next I guess as they are for Christmas also.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

AmburBambur said:


> What is KP knitting or crocheting today? Pictures if you can!!


Well, a lot of things. But this is what takes most of my evening knitting time; blanket KAL with Zen Yarn Garden. I'm also working on a scarf for my sister. And a bunch of other things waiting impatiently on the sidelines...


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Working on a baby blanket. Making it out of a duck washcloth. Making it blue and white block checkerboard.


----------



## NYCnana3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Just finished a Shark Snuggy and Pillow for my GS room.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Still working on my first pair of toe up 2 at a time socks. I think I probably knit faster doing one at a time since I have done socks before. The problem is I keep finding little things that don't look just right and frog.


----------



## NYCnana3 (Sep 8, 2016)

So sorry about that happening to you. Hopefully you have a great stash of fun movies and lots of chocolate. I hope you're better soon.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

NYCnana3 said:


> Just finished a Shark Snuggy and Pillow for my GS room.


I love the shark! Can't wait to have someone to make one for!!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sitting here wishing I could knit. Broke my left arm and it's in a cast. I have a sweater for my DIL that I want to have done for her for Christmas. Isn't looking very promising right now. I can do my quilting but it's slow going and my wrist aches quickly. Boo hoo!!


I'm sorry! I hope your arm heals quickly, and well.


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

The eleventh block of the Great American Aran Afghan. It's been fun, but now I have to start thinking about putting it together.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

A knitted blanket in basket weave for full size bed in off white and denim blue. It is for my nephew in New Jersey. Sorry too dumb to post picture. :sm13:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm another one too dumb to post a picture.... Want to make a hat out of some two-tone yarn I acquired in an online sale, on cone. It looks lovely but is very hard, as if oiled. Said to have come from Chanel fashion house. Will do a swatch and wash it, also a burn test. Very fine, so may have to double up.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Another pair of socks with the waffle pattern.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

brims said:


> Love the bags. I've been trying to keep my projects in something to help keep them together and out of harms way.


Thank you. I hear you! I'm over using gallon zip lock bags. These have 4-6 pockets and hold 3 large skeins of yarn. Also have snaps to stop stuff falling out!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> Well, a lot of things. But this is what takes most of my evening knitting time; blanket KAL with Zen Yarn Garden. I'm also working on a scarf for my sister. And a bunch of other things waiting impatiently on the sidelines...


Beautiful, love the colours


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sitting here wishing I could knit. Broke my left arm and it's in a cast. I have a sweater for my DIL that I want to have done for her for Christmas. Isn't looking very promising right now. I can do my quilting but it's slow going and my wrist aches quickly. Boo hoo!!


So sorry. Feel better soon.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

A light weight, acrylic/angora blanket.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

NYCnana3 said:


> Just finished a Shark Snuggy and Pillow for my GS room.


Love your shark. I made 3 of them. It's a break from thinking to hard.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh dear sorry about that wrist. Hopefully it is "knitting" itself quickly so you can get back to your projects and will be pain free.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

8Linda said:


> Could you tell me where you got your pattern, please?


It's a mix of several patterns. No specific pattern. I found images on Pinterest and started planning from those. I'd say Pinterest is a good place to find them. Try Etsy as well. Wish I could be more helpful. This is why I'm planning my own as I've not found what I want


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

LorettaHR said:


> A light weight, acrylic/angora blanket.


Beautiful


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

desireeross- I love your bags. Just big enough but not too big.
Julianna P- great socks with leftover yarn. I need to go through my leftover yarn and start using it. How do you join the different colors? I started a pair of socks that I was going to make in yellow and blue but the other color showed on the purl stitches. Hope I explained myself.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

desireeross said:


> Beautiful, love the colours


Thank you! And, may I ask, do you sell your bags or are you making them for yourself and your friends? They're really very nice!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

LorettaHR said:


> A light weight, acrylic/angora blanket.


Beautiful blanket!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

desireeross love your bags!!!!!!!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

this is a topic I see come up many many times, but I think it is a great topic, because every time I see something that I would like to try, the only problem is that I now have at least 100 things I would like to knit, but I am slow and probably won't get to half of them LOL


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

desireeross said:


> It's a mix of several patterns. No specific pattern. I found images on Pinterest and started planning from those. I'd say Pinterest is a good place to find them. Try Etsy as well. Wish I could be more helpful. This is why I'm planning my own as I've not found what I want


Thanks for your help. I have different patterns, but none are exactly what I want. I will try making my own pattern from them.


----------



## TheYarnJar (Sep 9, 2016)

These are really great!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

A lapgan for my son in law.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> Thank you! And, may I ask, do you sell your bags or are you making them for yourself and your friends? They're really very nice!


I will be selling them. On here and elsewhere


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great thread. It is always fun to see what others are doing. Inspiring. 

My first 2 at a time cuff down socks. Life lines because I am new to doing this procedure, not new to socks though. Have turned the heel, fish lips kiss heel. Just starting a Lady Fingers 18 inch doll dress. And as always a gramma's favorite dish cloth on the needles. I also have a crochet baby afghan in hibernation.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

mjo said:


> Just finished weaving in the ends on 2 blanket gifts. And started a grey sweater with handspun yarn for myself.


 WOW - that is really beautiful!! I LOVE the colors!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I will be selling them. On here and elsewhere


when you do, send me a PM so I don't miss them!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Spiral rib Seattle Seahawks socks - completed one pair for my sister and now a pair for me!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Spiral rib Seattle Seahawks socks - completed one pair for my sister and now a pair for me!


Super socks. Go Hawks!!!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Spiral rib Seattle Seahawks socks - completed one pair for my sister and now a pair for me!


Love the colors. Great job.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

This...
have just finished his wings ...yet to be attached....and one of thirteen scales. A Heidi Bears pattern.


----------



## Suzy Qu (Sep 4, 2016)

Just start a crocheted **** shrug, in purple only got about 4 rows done.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Julianna P- great socks with leftover yarn. I need to go through my leftover yarn and start using it. How do you join the different colors? I started a pair of socks that I was going to make in yellow and blue but the other color showed on the purl stitches. Hope I explained myself.


I am a bit confused. they are knit in the round - no purl. I just carry the yarn up the side of the sock, twisting the two colors together if I go more than 2 rows with the same color. The mate will be black and turquoise. I knit another pair with all four colors. Knitting toe up so I can knit until the yarn is gone.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

seedytoe said:


> This...
> have just finished his wings ...yet to be attached....and one of thirteen scales. A Heidi Bears pattern.


That's lovely, so colourful. ????????


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

This is a Brioche project from a Craftsy class. I'm doing it in Cascade Casablanca (wool 55%, silk 26%, and mohair 19%) on size 6 needles. I have redone more rows than I've got on the needles! My problem has been using way too slippery needles when pulling stitches over other stitches- and then not knowing how to fix the problem without tinking back - and then not knowing which row I was on.

It only took about 120 rows for me to be able to 'see' the stitches and rows clearly- then go ahead and pull out a crochet hook if the stitches don't want to slide over the 2nd stitch before letting things drop off and disappear.

Word of advice if you decide to tackle Brioche: Don't start the project with super slippery yarn or needles (think Addis) and keep your fingers on the cast on and the first stitches of each row from that point on to prevent the stitches from twisting.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> I am a bit confused. they are knit in the round - no purl. I just carry the yarn up the side of the sock, twisting the two colors together if I go more than 2 rows with the same color. The mate will be black and turquoise. I knit another pair with all four colors. Knitting toe up so I can knit until the yarn is gone.


I wanted to add a blue stripe on the cuff, k2p2.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

desireeross said:


> I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!
> 
> I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


Love the tote bags!! Do you sell them? Would love to have one. ????


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> I wanted to add a blue stripe on the cuff, k2p2.


To avoid the little dashes on the front side of a rib, knit every stitch of the first row of the color change. It sound weird and is hard to remember, but it works. Attached is a picture of some baby socks I did that with. If you look close, you can see there are no pesky dashes.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> To avoid the little dashes on the front side of a rib, knit every stitch of the first row of the color change. It sound weird and is hard to remember, but it works. Attached is a picture of some baby socks I did that with. If you look close, you can see there are no pesky dashes.


Your socks look great.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Julianna P said:


> To avoid the little dashes on the front side of a rib, knit every stitch of the first row of the color change. It sound weird and is hard to remember, but it works. Attached is a picture of some baby socks I did that with. If you look close, you can see there are no pesky dashes.


Those little socks are so nice!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

desireeross said:


> I will be selling them. On here and elsewhere


Please let us know when you are ready to sell them! I'll be the first in line. They look GREAT!


----------



## babyrose (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm working on AG doll clothes but I think I will join a group making preemie caps to donate.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

seedytoe said:


> This...
> have just finished his wings ...yet to be attached....and one of thirteen scales. A Heidi Bears pattern.


love love love this


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> To avoid the little dashes on the front side of a rib, knit every stitch of the first row of the color change. It sound weird and is hard to remember, but it works. Attached is a picture of some baby socks I did that with. If you look close, you can see there are no pesky dashes.


Your socks are great. Thank you that's what I was trying to do but had those dashes.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, so many beautiful projects people are working on....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Finished a vest today. Posted pictures on another thread. Almost finished with a pillow back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sitting here wishing I could knit. Broke my left arm and it's in a cast. I have a sweater for my DIL that I want to have done for her for Christmas. Isn't looking very promising right now. I can do my quilting but it's slow going and my wrist aches quickly. Boo hoo!!


Oh my gosh Thumper so so sorry to hear that. You take care now. It will heal and sure DIL will not mine and be happy to receive it when you are done with it.

Just finish leggings want to use up super bulky yarn next maybe a never ending scarf.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm busy using Tunisian crochet to knit a throw rug using the 10 stitch blanket pattern


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

I am using a super chunky fleece yarn for this


----------



## Annie-Selina (Jan 6, 2016)

Nothing!!! Its not that I've lost my mojo but I can't think of what to do next. I've knitted some DK socks and loved doing them so because I've been knitting on DPNs all summer without my arthritis flaring up, I decided I've have a go with 4ply sock yarn. It didn't work, I got past the toe and a few inches up the foot and the first finger locked so I had to spend the last couple of days without knitting, I haven't tried anything today yet but will later. 

Maybe if I had something really interesting I had to knit I'd get going again, but all I've got are baby mittens for dgd and another pair of DK socks, which I can only wear with house shoes, and those dreaded 6" squares for my U3A group. Of course there's more jelly babies that could be knitted for our charity, but .........


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Beautiful work! So complex and the difference in textures and the colors come together to make a masterpiece!


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your arm. I've often thought 'what would I do if I couldn't knit or crochet?'for some reason. :sm03:


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

I've finished the chicken cardigan ( in pictures) & now have started Tardis slippers (from Dr Who). Not very good a sending pics. I did 1 slipper. It didn't quite work out & it was too small anyway, so I pulled it out & have started it again in the next size. Only have done a few rows.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Great work!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Just doing the top decreasing on another beanie for charity, almost finished .... yay !


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Your not dumb! Just ask your teenage child or grandchild. If you don't have one, borrow the teenager from down the street! They know how to do things we couldn't ever imagine. It's fun though, letting a teenager teach you something. They already think they know it all :sm17:


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Julianna P
Your socks look so good. Very professional looking. I haven't started making socks yet. Did make all 8 of our grandchildren Christmas Stockings for this year.
Great job!


----------



## Maryannes (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm doing a poncho and a tee each in Berrocco Fiona. Beautiful yarn with great stitch definition for the lace. Just bought some hand died for 2 projects and have a wool pullover waiting. No pictures yet.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Scarf for Christmas gift. Pattern is favorite scarf ever knit in sock yarn


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Finished !!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Another pair of socks.......


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dishcloth, lengthwise scarf for myself, pair of Mary Jane booties for a new baby girl and a scarf for a girlfriend....


----------



## dkmoreau (Oct 8, 2013)

Time to sew the parts together for this baby cardigan. Pattern is Sirdar 4519 and yarn is Sirdar Snuggly Baby Crofter DK. This last step is my least favorite part of the process. Baby is due any day so I've got to get at it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Started my second red Guernsey in Alice Starmore's Eriskay design about a week ago, 420 stitches on the needles, each round. 
Also working _Waiting for Rain_ in some blues dyed for me by Desiree Ross. No recent photos of that. It is nearing completion.


----------



## gma23boys (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm making an illusion skull scarf for my daughter.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> A light weight, acrylic/angora blanket.


Your blanket is beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!
> 
> I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


I love your tote bags.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> Just doing the top decreasing on another beanie for charity, almost finished .... yay !


May I ask what yarn and needle size for this hat I love it.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

18-inch doll sweater sleeves


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am working on the shawl collar sweater that I put in the corner a while back to knit my socks.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm using up the yarn I was given from knitting mags, I'm making booties. I shall then endeavour to join my Mary Jane's Tearoom doll and work out how to do Japanese short rows on Ducky's feet.


----------



## Bosslady (Mar 1, 2016)

Barbie doll clothes for youngest gd, sewing together squares of logcabin afghan for oldest gd, knitting squares of sampler afghan for another gd, and trying to decide on 3 shawl/wrap patterns for my 3 daughters. I'll never catch up!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Christmas gift Knit sweater vest for GS, knit chemo hat- trying to get it done soon, but too many interruptions, crochet lapghan for veterans and starting today on a crochet prayer shawl for church. No time for pics as I'm leaving for meeting soon. Will provide photos when (or if) they are finished.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sitting here wishing I could knit. Broke my left arm and it's in a cast. I have a sweater for my DIL that I want to have done for her for Christmas. Isn't looking very promising right now. I can do my quilting but it's slow going and my wrist aches quickly. Boo hoo!!


Keep asking when you can start using the hand for things-- years ago when I broke my arm I started to knit/crochet as soon as I had permission and I think that helped keep hand/arm a bit more limber. Hang in there, you'll be back soon!


----------



## Jayceebee (Apr 6, 2013)

Have finished joining the squares and am doing the binding on Norah's Vintage Afghan. This project has been a joy to make -- but I'm ready for a new challenge!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

shshipp said:


> Scarf for Christmas gift. Pattern is favorite scarf ever knit in sock yarn


Gorgeous love the colors


----------



## Sinkingvalley (Aug 23, 2011)

Last evening I started a Backtus Shawl. This is a new pattern for me and looks like a great pattern and easy knit for tv knitting.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

A couple days ago I did a quick dishcloth in Christmas colors to be part of a gift for a friend. Have just started on #3 baby blanket for future GG-children. I'm doing this one in a soft yellow called "Lemon Ice". As I only have five rows of the seven needed for the seed stitch border on the needles you can probably imagine what it looks like.... no need for a picture! LOL.


----------



## juul (Oct 29, 2015)

I am knitting a Christel Seyfarth jacket, if You don't know her, look here: christel-seyfarth.dk , it is knitted in fair isle.
And in between,I am knitting babyclothes, I am going to be a grandmother again, 13 years since last time.


----------



## KnitNonnie (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm just finishing the second DROPS Robyn Poncho & Headband for my girlfriend's twin granddaughters. Yesterday, I was quite challenged with a tiny Doggie Sweater but FINALLY got the pattern going. On my way to Michael's this morning to check out the Caron Cakes on sale?! Happy Knitting Everyone!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!
> 
> I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


Nice tote bags. Do you have a pattern that you can share? I've been making bags too.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

shshipp said:


> Scarf for Christmas gift. Pattern is favorite scarf ever knit in sock yarn


What is the pattern called? It is wonderful?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm waaaaaay overdue on finishing an afghan for a gift ... and just not in the right frame of mind to do anything. All I do is look at more, save more -- and do nothing.

It's so nice to see what others are doing! There is still hope for me. ;-)


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Cabled pullover for myself. Sorry can't post pics. I don't own a camera and wouldn't know how to post them even if I did.


----------



## Mama's House (Oct 22, 2012)

Which one? Just finished 2 pairs of Hug booties about midnight last night-need to sew the seam. In the middle of crocheting a baby afghan. Have a toddler shrug that needs put together. Sewing a baby quilt. Need to weave in the ends of a corner to corner baby afghan. Have another baby afghan that needs the monkey face embroidered. Went and got Lion brand bon bons last nuight to make 2 pair of baby slippers that look like mice (family is expecting twins soon). While I was there, stumbled upon a piece of monkey and giraffe fleece that followed me home. I think I will crochet an edge on it and make a baby blanket. Have a couple more sweaters that need buttons and the ends worked in. Two baby dress, panties and sandals that need the final touches and if I go to my craft room and look, I know there are more projects in the works. AND I'm fighting the urge to go to Michaels today and see if they have the Caron cakes. I just got an email that says they are $4.59 today.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Still working on a vest with cables.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jayceebee said:


> Have finished joining the squares and am doing the binding on Norah's Vintage Afghan. This project has been a joy to make -- but I'm ready for a new challenge!


That's a beautiful afghan. You did a great job.


----------



## gdooley1124 (Sep 10, 2016)

Doctor Who Season Fourteen Scarf


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mama's House said:


> Which one? Just finished 2 pairs of Hug booties about midnight last night-need to sew the seam. In the middle of crocheting a baby afghan. Have a toddler shrug that needs put together. Sewing a baby quilt. Need to weave in the ends of a corner to corner baby afghan. Have another baby afghan that needs the monkey face embroidered. Went and got Lion brand bon bons last nuight to make 2 pair of baby slippers that look like mice (family is expecting twins soon). While I was there, stumbled upon a piece of monkey and giraffe fleece that followed me home. I think I will crochet an edge on it and make a baby blanket. Have a couple more sweaters that need buttons and the ends worked in. Two baby dress, panties and sandals that need the final touches and if I go to my craft room and look, I know there are more projects in the works. AND I'm fighting the urge to go to Michaels today and see if they have the Caron cakes. I just got an email that says they are $4.59 today.


Wow. You have a lot going there. I'm fighting the urge to go to Michaels too. I've never used the Caron Cakes. I'm assuming that's a good price.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bubba24 said:


> Wow. You have a lot going there. I'm fighting the urge to go to Michaels too. I've never used the Caron Cakes. I'm assuming that's a good price.


Ok. I tried fighting the urge. Going to Michaels. I have a pattern for a scarf that I want to make for my dtr. It's the Japanese weave. I hope that yarn comes in solid colors.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

lovely ... may I ask what pattern used?

 sewadilly


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

OccasionallyKnotty said:


> It only took about 120 rows for me to be able to 'see' the stitches and rows clearly- then go ahead and pull out a crochet hook if the stitches don't want to slide over the 2nd stitch before letting things drop off and disappear.
> 
> Word of advice if you decide to tackle Brioche: Don't start the project with super slippery yarn or needles (think Addis) and keep your fingers on the cast on and the first stitches of each row from that point on to prevent the stitches from twisting.


Or in a yarn that is too sticky... Had to tink back to my life line... would have frogged but darn yarn won't frog, must tink. I'm working on the same thing I was working on last week, due to tinking yarn that has a measure of mohair in it, from a brioche stitch where I had to increase. This may have gone easier had I a pattern....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sitting here wishing I could knit. Broke my left arm and it's in a cast. I have a sweater for my DIL that I want to have done for her for Christmas. Isn't looking very promising right now. I can do my quilting but it's slow going and my wrist aches quickly. Boo hoo!!


Boohoo is right! So sorry hope you heal quickly.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

nice socks ... what weight yarn ... it's a happy color


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

About 1/3 of the way through with Child's Minion Afghan (40 X 60) for myself (I'm only 5'2"). I just love the minions, but I'm biased, I prefer the 2 eyed ones.


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

mjo said:


> Just finished weaving in the ends on 2 blanket gifts. And started a grey sweater with handspun yarn for myself.


This is beautiful. Great work!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

I am knitting a Minecraft pickaxe for my grandsons birthday. He is into Minecraft games and Ravelry has a free pattern. I just started mine so don't have much to take a picture of, but look it up, here are the patterns.

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/pickaxe_small2.jpg
or
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minecraft-pickaxe

http://images4-e.ravelrycache.com/uploads/tsmith/215504565/pickaxe_medium2.JPG


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

Julianna P said:


> Sock from leftover yarn. I think these are my favorite socks I've knit.


Love this and such a great idea!


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

Besides my cat and dog bugging me, I am crocheting a woven blanket. It is 5 rows white,2 black,1 white, 1 blue, 1 w, 2 bk then repeat. When I start the other way, I will need to calculate the balance but the same basic pattern. The stitch is a dc, ch. I did 220 chains and it was 109 meshes. It turned out to be larger than I thought. 
My fur babies are making it harder to finish because they want more attention.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

2 sweaters, one for me and the other for my sister. Mine is in Madelinetosh Pashmina Sport and hers is in Shilasdair Luxury DK (which is actually closer to fingering)


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

Just finished these and starting on homework for Stitches Texas.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Finishing the 2nd sleeve on a sweater for my g'daughter.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

a sweater for me, but i had to take a break, so i am knitting =all in one= baby sweater. my favorite go to


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

mjo said:


> Just finished weaving in the ends on 2 blanket gifts. And started a grey sweater with handspun yarn for myself.


I have to say these blankets are the most beautiful I have seen in ages. The colors and pattern are just gorgeous! Whoever gets them will be thrilled. Fantastic work. So beautiful!!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

desireeross said:


> I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!
> 
> I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


If you consider selling your bags I would be interested


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Geneva, from Classic Elite "Oceanside" book. done in soft linen...orange, lime green and navy. It's a fun knit.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I am getting ready to line a Granny Square bag with light blue checked gingham and crochet the handles.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

shshipp said:


> Scarf for Christmas gift. Pattern is favorite scarf ever knit in sock yarn


Wow...love the colors and needle work.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

A cape for me! Happy knitting/crocheting, everyone!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

seedytoe said:


> This...
> have just finished his wings ...yet to be attached....and one of thirteen scales. A Heidi Bears pattern.


This is beautiful!!!!


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

LOVE these colors! Very striking blankets!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sitting here wishing I could knit. Broke my left arm and it's in a cast. I have a sweater for my DIL that I want to have done for her for Christmas. Isn't looking very promising right now. I can do my quilting but it's slow going and my wrist aches quickly. Boo hoo!!


Sorry for you Thumper. Hopefully time is one your side. The best to you and your family.


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

Too manyto show big mohair scarf baby socks cotton sweater in chocolate brown spiral scarf in green and kitty blankies for the shelter


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just finishing a knit cocoon, on my hook last of 3 mermaid tail. Then I don't know.


----------



## bertiesue (Mar 16, 2014)

I am knitting breast prosthetics for the Knitted Knockers organization. I send the finished products off to Bellingham where they are distributed free of charge to anyone who needs them. My sister in law had a mastectomy a few weeks ago and asked me to knit a few since I do mostly charity knitting nowadays. I also knit dog toys for Oregon Humane Society and purple hats for Legacy Hospital. It's good to be busy especially here in the Pacific Northwest where winters can be long, cold and wet.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been working on and off on this Razelle shawl, between other projects: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/razelle.

I've made quite a a few mistakes, but you can't really see them so I'm going to leave them. I've decided to make it a bit longer so it will be a shawl instead of a shawlette.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL in our office/den I have a lapghan in progress and in the great room there's a Halloween hat on the needles (evening TV watching).


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Coat for granddaughter, will be 18 months at Christmas.


----------



## Darl (Aug 17, 2016)

knitting mittens for a great nephew and working on a log cabin afgan


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

For the past few months I have been working on a "father brown doll". I had bought a garden ornament for my flower garden, it was a bicycle where the wheel would spin with the wind and I thought wouldn't father brown look nice on that bike. I was able to get the body done, with shoes and a bolo hat, I think that is what they call it. I didn't want to have to purchase glasses so I made the hat to come down over his eyes and I have him a mustache and matching side burns. I now have been working on his robe, which I had no pattern for so have been frigging with that. I do not think he will make it outside this year but it is a challenge. Would send a photo when done but I can never download them so gave trying that. :sm16:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

kendknitter said:


> Just finished these and starting on homework for Stitches Texas.


Love your socks. Can you share the pattern.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Just finished my 7th pair of baby sock (6 months) so cute made from left over sock yarn. Today I have to start a new project, think it will be a scarf with Noro yarn-Everyone enjoy the day-nanad


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm finishing up a feather and fan poncho, and the Forest Glade Cowl.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

ChristmasTree said:


> Nice tote bags. Do you have a pattern that you can share? I've been making bags too.


Thank you, I have no set pattern. I made one out of three patterns and adjusted them to suit me


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice. :sm24:


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Lovely work and colours!!☺


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Going to start an afghan for my son-in-law with Red Heart Team Spirit yarn in purple and gold (he is a die-hard LSU fan). Don't think much of the yarn, but he will love it. Started one knit afghan, but didn't like the pattern, so ripped it out and starting a crocheted one. Will see if I like this one better.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Granny squares to be surrounded with cream for bag.Love the rockmelon colour. ☺


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

LorettaHR said:


> A light weight, acrylic/angora blanket.


I love your blanket and colors.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

A yellow dishcloth on my needles and a turquoise throw on my hook.


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

Working a shawl . Half way .


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Julianna P said:


> Sock from leftover yarn. I think these are my favorite socks I've knit.


That green/blue color combination is smashing! Love it. :sm06:


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm half way through the Drachenfels shawl and I'm knitting a poncho.... Both black!


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Really nice!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm knitting my husband a vest out of three colors of Berroco "Remix," which is a 100 percent recycled yarn. It has cotton, silk, linen, and other fibers in it. My DH does NOT like to wear anything that might be misconstrued as "exciting" or "wild" or "nonconservative." (He's a lawyer who works for the Florida Legislature.) So, the colors of the vest are very calm, cool, and collected: dark brown, medium brown, and gray. I'm knitting stripes in stockinette stitch. Stripes are Pretty Wild for him, but after he looked at a couple of inches of the back of the vest, he decided that he could probably wear it. Who knows? Maybe some day he'll allow me to knit cables into a vest for him! Radical!

The yarn is a delight to work with; feels really wonderful in my hands. I like the colors. I like the fact that I'm working with totally recycled materials. I'm using US 7 needles (the recommended size on the ball band is US 8, but I knit loosely), and the fabric feels nice and light. DH says he's often "too warm" to wear vests. Sweaters? Forget it!

Anyway, because this is fairly mindless--until I have to start shaping the armholes, anyway--I'm enjoying listening to a book on my Kindle: A Little Life, which is, so far, excellent.

Hazel


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

BlueRose said:


> May I ask what yarn and needle size for this hat I love it.


Thank you Blue Rose, the yarn is Patons Big Baby Fair Isle but it doesn't show up as F.I. because of the ribbing. I had to play around with the needles, as my tension was too loose for the recommended No 4 size.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Jayceebee said:


> Have finished joining the squares and am doing the binding on Norah's Vintage Afghan. This project has been a joy to make -- but I'm ready for a new challenge!


Fabulous !!


----------



## KaeS (Aug 23, 2016)

Virus Shawl


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

desireeross said:


> I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!
> 
> I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


Those bags are fabulous! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Scrap sock yarn mitered squares blanket. (KAL on Ravelry). and socks made with magic ball. Stash busting sock and fingering yarn.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

grammacat said:


> and socks made with magic ball. .


From one gramma to another-- what the heck is "magic ball"???


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

AmburBambur said:


> What is KP knitting or crocheting today? Pictures if you can!!


Crochet Facial Scrubbies for soap gift baskets to shut-ins for Christmas. All my scrubbies have finger loops. Helps folks hold on to slippery, wet, soapy pads. I'm part of a group here locally.
Marge


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I am going to start 2 scarves for my adult twin cousins. I may also start the Christmas ornaments (purchased) that you knit a very small square with sock yarn then transfer the stitches to toothpicks and put in the glass ornament.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jennyb said:


> I am going to start 2 scarves for my adult twin cousins. I may also start the Christmas ornaments (purchased) that you knit a very small square with sock yarn then transfer the stitches to toothpicks and put in the glass ornament.


These sound really cute! hope you post a pix later!


----------



## Linny236 (Sep 9, 2016)

I have crocheted doilies. I have one I am working on now. I also have been crocheting scrubbed.


----------



## Linny236 (Sep 9, 2016)

I have crocheted doilies. I have one I am working on now. I also have been crocheting scrubbed.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

desireeross said:


> I'm sewing reversible knitting / crochet tote bags . Big enough to add your project and about 6 pockets!
> 
> I also have a Stephen West shawl which will go to a friend. No photos yet.


Love your bags!! I made a flower dishcloth---which I will be hesitant to use cause I don't like getting them dirty and just finished making some fall fingerless gloves. Next up is a christmas ornament. I had to take a break because my cat decided to take a nap on my book. My eyes needed the break anyhow.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

mjo said:


> Just finished weaving in the ends on 2 blanket gifts. And started a grey sweater with handspun yarn for myself.


Love these!! The colors look so rich.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Goodness, me! I am presently working on my 8th poncho and it's quite challenging. It's called "Cable and Bobble Poncho" and it's a free pattern that's found on Red Heart free patterns website. The pattern number is LW3463, if you want to take a look. I won't post a picture yet because I'm a long way from finishing it. I fell in love with this pattern and it's really got me to thinking. The skill level is "intermediate."


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

working on the sleeves of a handspun sweater--


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

LorettaHR said:


> A light weight, acrylic/angora blanket.


Ooh, pretty!! Did you ply the colors yourself or did that lovely color blend come that way?
Marge


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

A baby blanket for a friends newest great grand, Leg warmers for my 10 month great granddaughter, socks for me and a poncho for me.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

Winter slippers 

I've posted the pattern, would love some feedback


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

pics


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

What yarn did you use?? They look really soft and cushy.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

Its a cheap acrylic novelty yarn. in China they call it towling yarn


----------



## LoriEibel (Jun 13, 2012)

Just finished a prayer shawl for a friend. Finishing a hat for my son and starting three afghans for two grandsons and one granddaughter.


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh this is lovely!



KaeS said:


> Virus Shawl


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

mjo said:


> Just finished weaving in the ends on 2 blanket gifts. And started a grey sweater with handspun yarn for myself.


This is beautiful! Love the colors! Well done!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

AmburBambur said:


> What is KP knitting or crocheting today? Pictures if you can!!


I was working on little angel gowns and hats for the NICU at the hospital but had to switch and make some Chemo hats for my son. He is just starting very intense chemo and he will be loosing his hair. I'm doing the hats in the NY Giants team colors. 2 are done and working on a 3rd oneðVery hard thing to do. Please keep us on your prayers????????????????????????


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

seedytoe said:


> This...
> have just finished his wings ...yet to be attached....and one of thirteen scales. A Heidi Bears pattern.


Amazing! Would love to see a picture once it's complete, as well as the one next to it!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

A rusty red coloured beanie, a cream coloured scarf in worm-like pattern, a man's round neck pullover in a black/grey twist.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

I've just started to knit a black, Graduation gown for a Teddy Bear.
I'll knit the bear next, as I need to go through my yarn stash and find the right colours.
Both "paid" patterns are on Knitables.com

My daughter graduates from Uni next year, so I'm making this for her.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

A lace scarf it's taking forever lol


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pat lamb said:


> I was working on little angel gowns and hats for the NICU at the hospital but had to switch and make some Chemo hats for my son. He is just starting very intense chemo and he will be loosing his hair. I'm doing the hats in the NY Giants team colors. 2 are done and working on a 3rd oneðVery hard thing to do. Please keep us on your prayers????????????????????????


Sorry for your son's illness. Prayers and hugs coming your way. Please let us know how things go for both of you.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Julianna P said:


> Sock from leftover yarn. I think these are my favorite socks I've knit.


Are you using two different balls of yarn or a self-striping yarn? If two balls, how are you carrying the different colors? These socks are so cool.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

megross said:


> Are you using two different balls of yarn or a self-striping yarn? If two balls, how are you carrying the different colors? These socks are so cool.


Two different balls. I just carry the yarn up one side.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Julianna P said:


> Two different balls. I just carry the yarn up one side.


.....did the same by carrying the colors


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> I was working on little angel gowns and hats for the NICU at the hospital but had to switch and make some Chemo hats for my son. He is just starting very intense chemo and he will be loosing his hair. I'm doing the hats in the NY Giants team colors. 2 are done and working on a 3rd oneðVery hard thing to do. Please keep us on your prayers????????????????????????


Beautiful hats Pat. So sorry the reason you have to make them. Prayers and thoughts coming your way. ????????????????????????


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

AndyChina said:


> pics


Love your slippers Andy. They look so warn and soft. Where did you post the pattern?


----------



## lasiesta (May 19, 2015)

It is ever beautiful! I really like it in one color, all white. Beautiful work!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I am working on amonkey


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

PauletteB said:


> A baby blanket for a friends newest great grand, Leg warmers for my 10 month great granddaughter, socks for me and a poncho for me.


With my craft business and family & friends, I hardly ever have time to make something for myself.
But this week I started my first ever Entrelac Afghan and it's for me!!
I had already picked out some discontinued yarn in the colors I wanted an afghan. The problem is I didn't know how time consuming entrelac is!
I'll probably work on it off as a WIP :sm24:


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

Pat lamb said:


> I was working on little angel gowns and hats for the NICU at the hospital but had to switch and make some Chemo hats for my son. He is just starting very intense chemo and he will be loosing his hair. I'm doing the hats in the NY Giants team colors. 2 are done and working on a 3rd oneðVery hard thing to do. Please keep us on your prayers????????????????????????


Praying for you and yours. I'm sure your son will appreciate the hats - they are beautiful and will remind him he is loved. Nice to offer him a variety!


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

Baby hat for local children's hospital. They are requesting hits that are at least half purple because of the "purple period of crying," to remind parents not to shake their babies.


----------



## LMay (Mar 9, 2015)

Baby hat for local children's hospital. They are requesting hats that are at least half purple because of the "purple period of crying," to remind parents not to shake their babies.


----------



## DianeMK (Jul 14, 2016)

shshipp said:


> Scarf for Christmas gift. Pattern is favorite scarf ever knit in sock yarn


Love the brilliant colors! What yarn did you use?


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Ellie61knit said:


> I made it through about 40% of a shawl using some long stashed yarn yesterday. Hoping to finish it on Monday
> 
> Yes that is a straight needle


It's beautiful! Good work!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ellie61knit said:


> Magic ball is taking random pieces of your leftover yarn, usually you want to use the same gauge, and winding it all into a glorious multicolored ball of yarn


Do you then felt them or make them so they don't come undone? I've got lots of "bits" of yarn.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

To use up odd lots or small amounts of yarn, join them (I use Russian Join) and wind into a ball to make crazy socks, mittens, hats or whatever. No two will be the same.


Kansas g-ma said:


> From one gramma to another-- what the heck is "magic ball"???


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

In the patterns and tutorials. Under Tunisian crochet


----------



## AmburBambur (Aug 20, 2016)

I am knitting "Autumnal Mitts" 2AAT with teal superwash DK yarn.


----------



## AmburBambur (Aug 20, 2016)

This is interesting! Off to investigate.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

Love that yarn!!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I just got this off the needles tonight.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> I just got this off the needles tonight.


Beautiful, is that a child's or adult sweater?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> I just got this off the needles tonight.


Beautiful.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

A quick dog blanket
And
A tester sample for a bedspread I'm planning


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Doggie blanket looks great and the flower square is beautiful in those colors. Will you do more of the same squares for the bedspread or different flowers or even different colors?


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

I've chosen 10 different flowers. Thinking about staggering them so that the flower in position 1 in row 1 will be in position 2 row 2
That way they will run diagonally up the bed


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AndyChina said:


> I've chosen 10 different flowers. Thinking about staggering them so that the flower in position 1 in row 1 will be in position 2 row 2
> That way they will run diagonally up the bed


Should look good!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

AmburBambur said:


> What is KP knitting or crocheting today? Pictures if you can!!


This will be a summer poncho for my g-niece. The yarn is 4 ply 100% bamboo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As this topic has woken up, I will share where I am with my current Gansey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> This will be a summer poncho for my g-niece. The yarn is 4 ply 100% bamboo.


Looks quite silky! lovely!


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

Love the colour


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

AndyChina said:


> I've chosen 10 different flowers. Thinking about staggering them so that the flower in position 1 in row 1 will be in position 2 row 2
> That way they will run diagonally up the bed


It sounds beautiful. Can't wait to see it finished. Will it be a gift or for you?


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> This will be a summer poncho for my g-niece. The yarn is 4 ply 100% bamboo.


very pretty pattern and color


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this topic has woken up, I will share where I am with my current Gansey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looking good so far. I love reds


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this topic has woken up, I will share where I am with my current Gansey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow! This is very beautiful, Lurker2. Great knitting.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

8Linda said:


> It sounds beautiful. Can't wait to see it finished. Will it be a gift or for you?


I plan to do this for myself. I'm always knitting, but strangely, my house is conspicuously devoid of knitted items, since I'm usually giving them away as gifts????

So this throw will be for me. I'm planning on redecorating my bedroom, and this throw will be the new centerpiece and inspiration.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

AndyChina said:


> I plan to do this for myself. I'm always knitting, but strangely, my house is conspicuously devoid of knitted items, since I'm usually giving them away as gifts????
> 
> So this throw will be for me. I'm planning on redecorating my bedroom, and this throw will be the new centerpiece and inspiration.


Good. I usually give away my knitted or crocheted items, but have been keeping some for me, too. It will be beautiful when you finish it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

8Linda said:


> Looking good so far. I love reds


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Wow! This is very beautiful, Lurker2. Great knitting.


Thank you- I am working the neckband now- just the two sleeves after that- I am looking forward to having it to wear!


----------

